# 18 year old son- new diabetic type 1



## Linford76 (Jun 18, 2022)

Good morning all, not a regular on forums so please bear with me..
We are now 1 week from my eldest son being taken to hospital with ketones at 7 after local health centre not acting quicker on recent blood tests- omitted Friday and came home Monday.
He is 18 years old and diagnosed as type 1 diabetic.
He is a fit healthy lad who plays football regularly and attends the gym.
We are processing everything and gaining as much information as possible
More importantly, it seems he has taken everything in his stride and is carrying out his insulin injections, carb counting etc
He is experiencing many 1st’s through the last few days.
The early feedback I would appreciate is below-
1-Are there any other 18yesr old lads on here (or parents)
2- Any advice with playing football

Thank you all 
Terry


----------



## Lily123 (Jun 18, 2022)

Welcome to the forum  

Does you son have Libre 2 or any equivalent? 

For football, everyone’s sugars react different so it may be a case of trial and error.  Try to make sure your son has a snack before football if below 7 - this will hopefully stop him going hypo during the game


----------



## Linford76 (Jun 18, 2022)

Lily123 said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Does you son have Libre 2 or any equivalent?
> 
> For football, everyone’s sugars react different so it may be a case of trial and error.  Try to make sure your son has a snack before football if below 7 - this will hopefully stop him going hypo during the game


Thank you, yes libre 2


----------



## trophywench (Jun 18, 2022)

As presumably the football is a bit too energetic for him to have his phone in his pocket on the pitch he at least needs to have someone reliable on the touchline to hold it, so he can keep an eye on his BG 'during'.  May sound like too much of a faff to him - so I hope he can see it makes perfect sense really, them all knowing he now has Type 1 - and understanding there's a fine line between low-ish and an emergency where strenuous exercise is concerned,  And also him understanding that exercise (esp strenuous) can actually affect the body for up to 48 hours after doing it.  In fact - it's not unusual whatever for the BG to increase, before plummeting.  This is cos even though his own insulin can't be relied on that much now, his liver ain't broke hence if his brain detects his BG is dropping it will attempt to assist by replenishing his BG from its stores.  That's what happens anyway all the time when you haven't got diabetes but of course no-one without D would ever know that cos the body doesn't tell you!  Just does it ........

Early days ... take it slowly.


----------

